

Agile Release & Testing Procedures - How, When, How much? - igrigorik
http://www.igvita.com/2008/04/07/agile-release-testing-procedures/

======
igrigorik
Would love to get some feedback from the Y-crowd on this. Once the dust
settles, I'll report the results.

Either that, or just tackle me at the upcoming Startup School event!

